# Any older mums currently using Soy Isoflavones!??



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies :thumbup: just wondering if any older mums are currently trying Soy Isoflavones?

I am trying for baby no. 4 (am blessed with 3 gorgeous LO's) and after 2 recent chemical pregnancies and being 'advanced maternal age' 43 (haha I hate that phrase!) I took them CD 3-7 to try to make more eggs / eggs stronger, in the hope that one would stick! I ovulated CD15 and am now DPO2 just wondering if anyone else is currently using them??

TIA


----------



## Emmi

Yes - I am currently taking them. I am 43 am trying for number 1.....I take then from day 3 to 7 too. I haven't got a clue if they are making any difference but gotta give it a go hey.


----------



## Sunshine14

Emmi said:


> Yes - I am currently taking them. I am 43 am trying for number 1.....I take then from day 3 to 7 too. I haven't got a clue if they are making any difference but gotta give it a go hey.

Hi Emmi, when did you take them and what CD are you on now? Is this your first time or have you done a few cycles? Did you notice a difference in your ovulation? Sorry 20 questions!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I tried them for the first time this cycle, also from CD3-7, so not sure if they've worked yet. I've had a lot of anovulatory cycles since I started TTC last July, but won't be referred to the fertility clinic until this July at the earliest, so figured I'd give it a try this month (also trying progesterone cream for the first time too). I'm 38 and trying for my 1st. 

Hope it works for both of you!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I tried them for the first time this cycle, also from CD3-7, so not sure if they've worked yet. I've had a lot of anovulatory cycles since I started TTC last July, but won't be referred to the fertility clinic until this July at the earliest, so figured I'd give it a try this month (also trying progesterone cream for the first time too). I'm 38 and trying for my 1st.
> 
> Hope it works for both of you!

HI Fezzle thanks for your reply! What CD are you on now? Did you notice a stronger ovulation with them? How much did you take? Sorry for the 20 questions ......... fingers xd they worked for us!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm on CD23 right now. 

I don't use OPKs and my temps are questionable this month because I've just started temping vaginally and was on holiday last week, but I think I might have O'd last week. One difference compared to my last few cycles that have been anovulatory is that I had some spotting around ovulation time after sex, which I've had before on cycles where I think I might have ovulated. 

I think I took 110mg/day.


----------



## Sunshine14

Sounds promising for you then Fezzle! Fngers xd you get a BFP sticky one this cycle - I read that lots of women tried for ages and then got BFP the first month of trying with Soy!

I didn't want to waste time so took higher dose and definitley felt the O. I am cd 20 & only 5dpo -- the waiting to see whether anything took is a nightmare isn't it!


----------



## Fezzle

Yes- I wish I had another holiday to distract me while I wait! If this cycle isn't successful, I'll probably try them again and maybe go up with the dosage. I just upped my Metformin dose so that and the iron that I've only been taking a couple months might be able to get things going too.


----------



## Emmi

Sunshine14 said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> Yes - I am currently taking them. I am 43 am trying for number 1.....I take then from day 3 to 7 too. I haven't got a clue if they are making any difference but gotta give it a go hey.
> 
> Hi Emmi, when did you take them and what CD are you on now? Is this your first time or have you done a few cycles? Did you notice a difference in your ovulation? Sorry 20 questions!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Sunshine - I haven't got a clue if I had a stronger ovulation:shrug: I like to think I have but no luck yet as I am day 26 and am having strong pms....:cry: I started in January and I guess I will just keep trying.:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Emmi what dose have you been taking? Have you stuck to the same dose or did you increase it? I efinitley noticed O pains this month with higher dose! Do you have regulare cycles if you are cd26 are you due af soon?

Hi Fezzles sounds like you are just behind Emmi then if you are cd24? What CD do you think you Od?


----------



## Fezzle

I think if I O'd, it was somewhere between CD17 & CD19. That was when my CM started drying up and I also had spotting.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I think if I O'd, it was somewhere between CD17 & CD19. That was when my CM started drying up and I also had spotting.

I read spotting is a good sign of strong O so hope this is your cycle! So will you wait til 14 days past 17 / 19 and start testing if no af!?


----------



## Fezzle

Right now my plan is to test on the 21st if AF hasn't shown up first. In the past I've had some long LPs (like 16 days long after what looks like a temperature shift), so i don't get that excited if AF is late!


----------



## Sunshine14

Oh how exciting for you! My af is due 21 but if it doesn't show I'm going to try not to test until a week later as I've had 2 chemicals recently and both ended at 4.4 / 4.5 so will try to hold out ....... I have had twinges and dull cramping since yesterday but I keep thinking I'm imagining it!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds promising!

I've never had a positive test, so I think I'd want to wait and avoid knowing about a chemical as I think I would be way too excited to get a second line. 

I had horrible cramps on Saturday but not since then. Today I feel horrible- headache and nausea- but it's too early for those to be symptoms!


----------



## Sunshine14

Saturday sounds good for you - what cycle day was that? Could that have been implantation?

Chemicals are horrid cos you get all excited thinking yipee I'm pregnant and then its gone as quick as it came! Thats why I test late .....


----------



## Fezzle

I think it would have been too early unless I ovulated earlier than I thought. With my temps a bit out of wack from being on holiday last week, it's hard to say. At the time I thought it might be from starting progesterone cream the night before, but I haven't read anything to suggest they cause bad cramps like that, especially since the one I'm taking is natural.


----------



## Emmi

I have been taking 100mg a day. I really haven't got a clue if they have changed anything. I was prescribed clomid which worked well but it was hubby's motility that was the issue.....So - after a failed IVF - hubby's had had a diet overhaul, added supplements and no caffeine to see if we can hit the jackpot.....All very exhausting.

But I have very regular cycles and the doctors say I ovulate so I am just talking the isoflavines for that extra boost. I am now day 27 and feel those of so familiar cramps - booooo to that!

x


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Emmi- I hope those cramps are something else! Is your DH getting another SA? Mine hasn't had one yet- probably in a couple months if I get referred to the fertility clinic.


----------



## Sunshine14

Sorry to hear that Emmi hope it's not the witch! What is your hubby taking? I have my oh on a ton of stuff to see if it improves things!!

That progesterone cream sounds interesting did you self prescribe that fezzles?


----------



## Fezzle

Yes, I just ordered some online. I don't think I have an LP issue (mine are long, not short) and I think my lack of clear temperature shifts have been more due to issues with ovulation than progesterone, but I had read it can help balance things if you take the soy so figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Emmi

Sunshine14 said:


> Sorry to hear that Emmi hope it's not the witch! What is your hubby taking? I have my oh on a ton of stuff to see if it improves things!!
> 
> That progesterone cream sounds interesting did you self prescribe that fezzles?

Yep - I think that it's that pesky horrible witch:growlmad: Hubby is on something called Fertility support for men by Natural Health Practise plus a whole change in diet and no caffeine etc. Coffee was huge in his life aswell as junk food - but no more!

x


----------



## Sunshine14

Will be interested to hear how the progesterone works for you fezzle. I had a big progesterone surge after O but you would wonder whether it is enough to balance out estrogen!

Well done to you and hubby for changing his lifestyle it takes a lot to make lifestyle changes and stick to them so congrats - at least you feel like you are doing everything you can to give yourselves the best chances! I have my oh rattling too now ad I'm also rattling taking COQ10 as well as that is supposed to help old eggs!!! Have you thought about upping your dose of soy now to try to get a few more eggs - now that hubby is healthier it might help you catch an egg!?


----------



## Emmi

Sunshine14 said:


> Will be interested to hear how the progesterone works for you fezzle. I had a big progesterone surge after O but you would wonder whether it is enough to balance out estrogen!
> 
> Well done to you and hubby for changing his lifestyle it takes a lot to make lifestyle changes and stick to them so congrats - at least you feel like you are doing everything you can to give yourselves the best chances! I have my oh rattling too now ad I'm also rattling taking COQ10 as well as that is supposed to help old eggs!!! Have you thought about upping your dose of soy now to try to get a few more eggs - now that hubby is healthier it might help you catch an egg!?

It was hard to get hubby to change his ways but we had IVF last year and as we were spending a lot of money, I said that he needed to pull his finger out and make the effort:wacko: The ivf failed :cry: but hubby has kept up with the good habits. I also take fish oils, royal jelly and COQ10... We have been trying naturally to catch that golden egg but boy oh boy it's been hard work:shrug:

We will be trying IVF again over the summer so I pray that all these changes have helped....Onwards and upwards:flower:


----------



## Sunshine14

Oh I really hope you get your baba Emmi - how much COQ10 are you taking? Is yur hubby taking it as well?

How are you doing fezzles?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm having a confusing cycle- I started spotting yesterday and it seemed to increase this morning, but now it's stopped. My temperature went up though. I would say it was too early for AF to show up, but I've never had a consistent cycle so I don't know what's normal! I've had anovulatory cycles before that have ended with spotting too, so I'm just waiting to see what my temps and the spotting does over the next few days.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I'm having a confusing cycle- I started spotting yesterday and it seemed to increase this morning, but now it's stopped. My temperature went up though. I would say it was too early for AF to show up, but I've never had a consistent cycle so I don't know what's normal! I've had anovulatory cycles before that have ended with spotting too, so I'm just waiting to see what my temps and the spotting does over the next few days.

What cd are you on fezzles? Do you know whether and when you Od this month? :dust: to us all xx


----------



## Fezzle

I'm on CD27. Based on symptoms, I think I might have ovulated on CD18, but with being on holiday and temping vaginally this cycle, it's hard to say for sure. 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Sunshine14

Btw Fezzles - do you think that could have been implantation bleeding for you!? Goodluck hun.


----------



## Fezzle

I guess anything is possible! :shrug: It's the right timing for it, and it's just been light and brown, but I've read that with implantation spotting you usually don't have any other symptoms and I've had some cramps too. I'm just going to wait it out and test next week. If this is a new cycle, at least I didn't have to wait long! And if it moves my cycles up, that's good for timing as OH is away for a week in early June and I'm away for a week in early July.


----------



## Emmi

Sunshine14 said:


> Oh I really hope you get your baba Emmi - how much COQ10 are you taking? Is yur hubby taking it as well?
> 
> How are you doing fezzles?

I only take 1 tablet a day and no hubby doesn't take any. If I had all the money in the world - then all good to take everything and anything but this stuff ain't cheap:wacko::wacko: So I have had to draw the line as I was getting a bit out of control buying so much every month:wacko:


----------



## Sunshine14

I know what you mean Emmi I have spent a fortune recently on supplements, etc hoping to get egg quality better and sperm quality good for other half!! I'm actually rattling! I wonder if you did up your dose of Soy whether it would help you get your baba?

Fezzles as far as I know the cramping is as a result of the egg burrowing in and that can cause the IB!! I always thought cramping and IB go together!! When are you going to test hun? Do you have any symptoms at all?

Well I have news! On cd 24 today and I did a test yesterday and I got a squinter of a line (my OH said he couldn't see it but I could!!) had some bleeding yesterday then which I thought might be a chemical starting but it stopped again and no more since so took another test this pm and got BFP!! Trying not to get too excited as very early days and it could very well be another chemical but I'm really hoping that the soy gave me extra, stronger eggs and this little bean is healthy and sticks because the soy helped!!!! Fingers xd this is the first soy baby for the three of us and you two are next :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- congrats!! I hope it's a sticky one. Keep us updated!

My spotting turn red and heavier so I think it's just AF. But I'm going to take the soy again starting Monday as it's been the first AF that's seemed like a real one in the 10 months I've been off the pill! I think the Metformin and iron has helped but the soy didn't seem to make things worse so Fx for next cycle.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Oh wow- congrats!! I hope it's a sticky one. Keep us updated!
> 
> My spotting turn red and heavier so I think it's just AF. But I'm going to take the soy again starting Monday as it's been the first AF that's seemed like a real one in the 10 months I've been off the pill! I think the Metformin and iron has helped but the soy didn't seem to make things worse so Fx for next cycle.

Thanks Fezzles - I'm praying this one sticks too - fingers xd!

Sorry to hear you got the witch but at least it sounds like soy gave you a regular cycle! Are you going to take a hgher dose and you might get a BFP this cycle I started at 161 and increased by the end - maybe higher dose would work for you!?


----------



## Fezzle

Yeah, I think the tablets I had were 55 each so I might take three instead of two or change the dose over the 5 days.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Yeah, I think the tablets I had were 55 each so I might take three instead of two or change the dose over the 5 days.

Go for it hun you have nothing to lose and might just catch that eggy - good luck keeping fingers xd this next cycle is your month xx


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, today is CD3 for me and I've taken 165mg which I'll take through CD7. 

I'm feeling more optimistic despite all the cramping and bleeding because I feel like I'm having a normal cycle, and hoping that it's not just a rare fluke one but a sign of things to come! I feel like I've been battling away at the first level of a video game for 10 months and have finally got to the next level.


----------



## Sunshine14

That's great news Fezzles, I think you did the right thing upping the dose and you will hopefully catch that egg this month - loads of bd now!!! Every 2 days at least xx And being so optimistic will help you as well hun - this could be your month babe! Btw I also read bout women that weren't O and the soy kick started their whole cycle again!!

Afm - looks like this is another chemical starting - so that will be number 3 in a row :cry: :nope: I was kind of expecting it after the last two!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhhh so sorry to hear that Sunshine - how bloody unfair this whole game is :-(

Gawd - really hope that we all get what we deserve real soon!

x


----------



## Fezzle

Oh, really sorry, Sunshine! Have you been for any testing about why the chemicals are happening?

Hopefully I'll get OH on the EOD BDing plan- once AF leaves! Right now it would be a blood bath. He did well last cycle though, so hopefully we can do the same this one!


----------



## Sunshine14

ahh thanks ladies - I was expecting it after the last 2 - i'd have to get to see a hb around 6 weeks to know it was a sticky one really I think. Haven't been to see a doctor as they charge you here in Ireland for each visit but we are moving back to London in 2 weeks and will go see the doctor then just to check progesterone -- really I think it is just the eggs being old and just have to keep going until I get a sticky one! Probably for the best as we are going to be crazy moving for next few weeks and I would have been so paranoid about baba with lifting and cleaning, etc!!

Over to you lovely ladies now - fingers xd for you both - one / both of you have to get a BFP and a sticky one at that xx wishing you both tons and tons of babydust! Fezzles I know where you are at hun - good luck with bd timing! Where are you at in cycle Emmi?


----------



## Fezzle

I hope the move to a new place brings you new luck!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Fezzles will be keeping my fingers xd for you this cycle xx


----------



## Emmi

Such a roller coaster ride all this malarkey!!! I am on day 8 so getting ready for ov but I also had my-treatment scan for IVF yesterday so need to wait until day 21 and then start injecting. Am in a quandary and actually just think we will now wait - if by some miracle I got pregnant naturally - I would have already started the down reg drugs.....

I think my hubby will be over the moon to have a break from tangoing - it's been bloody exhausting.

And good luck with your move to fabulous London. And good luck in your next cycle Fezzles - gotta keep at it!

x


----------



## Fezzle

That sounds like a hard situation, Emmi! I hope the IVF works the first time if you don't get lucky otherwise!

I think AF is making a swift exit now so going to start the BDing this weekend to prep all the pipes :haha: I'm on my 3rd day of soy.


----------



## Sunshine14

My friend in 'real life' just started IVF and after the injections she had 12 good follicles and is going for egg retrieval today - it's a hard process to go through. She is 42 this year and has a DS child already and just wants to try for a healthy child bless her. They freeze the embryos and then impant them once her womb has settled down. You are right it is such a malarkey! Forgive my ignorance but is that what you are trying to do Emmi?

Soy sounds good for you this month Fezzles fingers xd for you hun you get a strong O and catch the egg that's great you started BD already. WE started CD5 last month, I now it ended in a chemical but if you get the BD right you are half way there!! It is bloody exhausting though. My OH is leaving for 2weeks today to go ahead and sort out some work in London and then coming back to collect us so we can all move - I'm CD2 today so that is me ruled out for this month I'd say (boo hoo)! Ah well I will keep taking all my suppments and should have 3 months done by the time we get to ttc again!!


----------



## Fezzle

My OH might be gone for the first full week in June, so I'm glad AF came early as usually she's late! Did you notice any differences with your ovulation day from soy? I usually have fertile signs up to about CD16-18 whether I ovulate or not, so wondering if it could be earlier with the soy.


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Ladies - this is our second go.....We are self funding and boy oh boy are we broke! But what to do - I keep telling hubby that money comes and money goes but time is something that we can never get back. Neither of us are spring chickens so we just have to keep going.

So basically - I am now day 9 in my cycle and I start the drugs on day 21 which means it's all a bit risky to be pregnant if we hit the jackpot when I ovulate on day 15.... Mind you - how ironic would that be!!! We both love the idea of being frisky for friskys sake - but after 2 years of trying, I doubt that we will get the gold!.

Sunshine - I didn't get any frozen embryos the first time so I have to start a whole fresh cycle which means doing all the drug thing and then egg collection and embryo transfer.....It's a long process and all a bit nerve wracking in the 2ww.....I lost 2 embabies last time and it broke my heart..... But I will just keep going until I get my little family.

Fezzle - yep, get strategic with that tango time! Crikey - these people that can just pregnant when it's a total science - mind boggling.


xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Emmi you are so brave, I feel for you having to go through it all again, but determination, endurance and persistence is what determines whether you get that baba or not and you are so right about the money. You have a window of opportunity now whilst you are still young and should just go for it hun xx what did you decide in the end? Are you going to start injecting on cd21 or wait and see??

Fezzles I actually found the SI delayed my O slightly by a few days, I think I usually O about 10-14 and it actually made it CD15. Where are you at now hun?

Afm I to'd and fro'd and in the end decided to take SI again this month but smaller dose over more days so started yesterday CD4 (115mg) and will take it up to CD9 / CD10 and hoping it will delay my O until my honey gets back so fingers xd xxx

Anyways hope you are both well and have a good weekend xx


----------



## Emmi

Sunshine14 said:


> Emmi you are so brave, I feel for you having to go through it all again, but determination, endurance and persistence is what determines whether you get that baba or not and you are so right about the money. You have a window of opportunity now whilst you are still young and should just go for it hun xx what did you decide in the end? Are you going to start injecting on cd21 or wait and see??
> 
> Fezzles I actually found the SI delayed my O slightly by a few days, I think I usually O about 10-14 and it actually made it CD15. Where are you at now hun?
> 
> Afm I to'd and fro'd and in the end decided to take SI again this month but smaller dose over more days so started yesterday CD4 (115mg) and will take it up to CD9 / CD10 and hoping it will delay my O until my honey gets back so fingers xd xxx
> 
> Anyways hope you are both well and have a good weekend xx

Am going to start injecting on day 21 - I worry so much as every month goes by so will just bite the bullet and go for it:wacko: I think that you just have to grab opportunity to see if you can make it work - we surprise ourselves with what we can endure to get what we truly want:thumbup:.

Hope that works for you Sunshine - timing is just so important so I hope it works out that your OH will be with you at the right time.:flower:

Hope that you are doing okay Fezzles.

It's a crappy rainy day where I am - hope the sun come out real soon!

xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Crappy rainy day here too!

I'm on CD8- yesterday was my last day of the soy so now I wait! OH and I BDed this afternoon so as long as we can keep it up at least EOD for awhile, I'm ready. I don't know when is normal for me, and last cycle was on holiday during my fertile time so my temps were a bit off, so not sure it was delayed. I feel like I O'd CD16-18 last cycle, but then AF came early for that.


----------



## Sunshine14

After rain and grey sky for the last two days the sun has finally come out in Ireland yipee. Ireland is lovely when the weather is nice but it is just soo rainy, cloudy and overcast all the time!

Emmi I think you are right to just go for it - when do you actually start injecting ie when is day 21 for you? Fingers xd for you hun -- hopefully all the vitamins and clean living will pay off for you hun x

Fezzles looks like the ball is in your court - no pressure but we would like a BFP from you this month hun lol. Seriously though sounds like you have a plan with every otherday that is what I try to do after AF and has resulted in my last 3 chemicals so must be doing something right! Fingers xd this is ur month hun!


----------



## Fezzle

lol I will do my best! We did it yesterday and today, and I've been having some ovary feelings, but no fertile CM yet and my cervix is still firm, so I think things are still warming up!


----------



## Emmi

Fingers crossed for you Fezzles! Keep up the tango with your OH ;-) 

Yep - I start injecting on day 21 so in about so in about 9 days time - eeeeek! I am gagging for a glass of wine as I sit watching movies with hubby - tea (decaff!!) just don't cut it!

xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies sorry to be so crap & not been in touch -- have been crazy with packing & cleaning & saying goodbye to friends and family! Life is mental at the moment trying to juggle everything!!

How are you doing fezzles? Any closer to a big O?? Did you notice a difference in the higher dose of soy?

How many days til you start injecting Emmi? Must be about 4 or 5? Hope it all goes well hun - and at least you can have a glass / bottle! of wine once you finish it all.


----------



## Fezzle

I didn't notice any side effects while taking it, so that's good! Still waiting to O- my cervix is still fairly firm and not much CM, so probably not until the weekend at the earliest!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I didn't notice any side effects while taking it, so that's good! Still waiting to O- my cervix is still fairly firm and not much CM, so probably not until the weekend at the earliest!

How you doing Fezzles? Did you O yet? Hope you caught that egg xx


----------



## Fezzle

I think it's close if it hasn't happened today or yesterday! My CM has increased and been more watery since yesterday, and today I had some bleeding, which I usually get around my fertile time. OH and I BDed yesterday so will hopefully get more in between today and Wed! Hopefully I'll get a temperature shift soon.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I think it's close if it hasn't happened today or yesterday! My CM has increased and been more watery since yesterday, and today I had some bleeding, which I usually get around my fertile time. OH and I BDed yesterday so will hopefully get more in between today and Wed! Hopefully I'll get a temperature shift soon.

Ahh hope it comes soon fezzles! Sounds like ur doing the BD great! Hope you catch that eggie!!
Afm I took soy from CD4 - CD10 in lower doses to try to delay O til my honey is back (last month I Od 8 days after last dose). CD14 today & did OPK for first time ever this month and it has said low fertility for the last 3 days so fingers xd my honey will be back & I get the chance to try this month! Only 2 more sleepies & he's back :happydance: It's so funny trying to use the OPKs though I was like WTF!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sounds like your timing will be good! Are you using the sticks or the monitor?


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Sounds like your timing will be good! Are you using the sticks or the monitor?

Yes fingers xd - using the CD DUal Hormone one - v expensive but it tests for LH surge specificallly and tells you high fertility first which is flashing smiley face & then peak fertility when ur due to O in next 24-36 hours so I figured at least it would tell me whether I'm in with a chance around my honey coming back! If I have high fertility & then peak it looks like i might just crack it!! :happydance: even if I got high tomorrow and then peak Weds he is back Weds & I would have a chance still right (?) if I didn't O until Thursday!! Agh!!!!!!!! Head wrecked from all this figuring out!!

Btw if u had bleeding & u usually get that sounds like u have already O'd & u timed BD perfectly!! Fingers xd for you hun - it's ur turn this month after all - don't let the side down lol x


----------



## Fezzle

lol I'll do my best! My temperature hasn't shifted yet; in past cycles it usually shifts around the time my CM dries up a day or a few days after I have the spotting. I think I'll try to get in one more BD session tomorrow, and then keep going EOD until I see a temperature shift.

I think your timing will be fine- when the peak happens, that would be the LH going up so ovulation is after that. Good luck!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> lol I'll do my best! My temperature hasn't shifted yet; in past cycles it usually shifts around the time my CM dries up a day or a few days after I have the spotting. I think I'll try to get in one more BD session tomorrow, and then keep going EOD until I see a temperature shift.
> 
> I think your timing will be fine- when the peak happens, that would be the LH going up so ovulation is after that. Good luck!!

Sounds like a good plan Fezzles for you to keep going and then EOD - you will have done all you can by then hun & then it's just the dreaded 2ww!! 

I'm starting to feel a bit more positive that I might get a chance this month!


----------



## Fezzle

yay- I hope you do!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Fezzles cd16 today and my honey is back (asleep upstairs after travelling all night bless him) and no O yet yipeee ..... will start the BD tonight. Am delighted I managed to delay O - took soy CD4-10 this cycle & if it's like last month was 8 days after last dose so shoud be CD18 (!?) hoping I O within next 4 days now otherwise we will be crazy unpacking after move & BD will prob go out the window!! -- so funny one minute I'm trying desperately to delay O the next minute I'm like right let's be having ya!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- I'm glad you timed it and it didn't come before he was home!

I'm not sure if I ovulated or not- it's hard to tell because now I have thrush! I've had in the past before when I've gone on or off the pills, so the only silver lining is that I think it's related to hormone changes, so hopefully hormone changes due to ovulation! We BDed Sat, Sun and Tues, so I'm hoping that was enough and I've already ovulated.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Yay- I'm glad you timed it and it didn't come before he was home!
> 
> I'm not sure if I ovulated or not- it's hard to tell because now I have thrush! I've had in the past before when I've gone on or off the pills, so the only silver lining is that I think it's related to hormone changes, so hopefully hormone changes due to ovulation! We BDed Sat, Sun and Tues, so I'm hoping that was enough and I've already ovulated.

Hey Fezzles how you doing? How did you get on this month? Do you have any update? Hope you got rid of the thrush - horrid thing.

Afm - move all done - complete nightmare and scrapped the whole side of my car coming off the boat (trust me!) but we are here now and happy and the kids are settled so hopefully things will start looking up - have started looking for work as well and there are tons of jobs in London so thats great! Today is cd 27 for me and I have no idea what is going on - you know how soy makes your O stronger!? - well I haven't had that yet ...... I tested every day with OPK and nothing! I had some spotting the past few days so I assumed it was af and I just didn't O this month due to stress of moving but no sign of the witch today so I'm wondering what is going on! Was wondering whether the spotting might be O bleeding or implantation - I suppose time will tell, will just have to wait and see!! :wacko: anyways hope you are well hun x


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- glad you are all moved now! Sounds stressful though- I would be surprised if it interfered with O! I hope you love London! I lived there for about 3 years and had so much fun there. 

My AF came super early- I'm not sure when I O'd or for sure if I did due to the thrush, but I started bleeding on CD25, which at the latest might have been just 9dpo! There wasn't even any warning with spotting first- it was a medium flow on the first day and lasted two days, then a couple days of light flow, and it's gone now, so I'm already on CD6 of my next cycle now! I'm not taking the soy this time- I want to see what happens without it but still with the Metformin. I have a Dr's appointment on the 23rd to talk about being referred to the fertility clinic so I might just have this cycle and maybe the next if they do more testing before I start something like Clomid or Femara. Although now I'm having periods so I think I might be ovulating- just with short LPs!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Yay- glad you are all moved now! Sounds stressful though- I would be surprised if it interfered with O! I hope you love London! I lived there for about 3 years and had so much fun there.
> 
> My AF came super early- I'm not sure when I O'd or for sure if I did due to the thrush, but I started bleeding on CD25, which at the latest might have been just 9dpo! There wasn't even any warning with spotting first- it was a medium flow on the first day and lasted two days, then a couple days of light flow, and it's gone now, so I'm already on CD6 of my next cycle now! I'm not taking the soy this time- I want to see what happens without it but still with the Metformin. I have a Dr's appointment on the 23rd to talk about being referred to the fertility clinic so I might just have this cycle and maybe the next if they do more testing before I start something like Clomid or Femara. Although now I'm having periods so I think I might be ovulating- just with short LPs!

Hey Fezzles sorry to hear you got the witch but that is fab if you are now O when you weren't before! I will keep my fingers xd for you on 23 that you get referred for a bit of help - thats Monday right!? If you are O on your own now the doctors should be able to give you a bit of help to try to lengthen your LP so fingers xd for you! Good luck hun - keep me posted how you are doing babe!!

Afm - got af on cd28 & don't think I O this past month at all as i did opk's the whole month and never got a +. I'd say it could have been all the stress of moving!! I am cd5 today and started soy cd3 -- will probably do it this month and then have a break from it for a few months & try au naturel!! Lol.

Let me know how you get on MOnday & if you get referred xx


----------



## Fezzle

I'm glad that if you didn't O, your cycle didn't drag out for ages so you get to try again soon! Was it like a normal AF? 

I'm just waiting to O again now- if it's going to happen this cycle, it should happen any time now! Yep, appointment is Monday- I'll report back!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I'm glad that if you didn't O, your cycle didn't drag out for ages so you get to try again soon! Was it like a normal AF?
> 
> I'm just waiting to O again now- if it's going to happen this cycle, it should happen any time now! Yep, appointment is Monday- I'll report back!

Fingers xd you O this cycle hun - are you doing OPK's or how will you know you O?? Defo keep me posted about MOnday and I will have my fingers xd for you babe xx don't let them fob u off umkae sure u get that referral xx

Yeah I really had no idea wot was going on - I thought maybe it was a late O but was glad then to get af so at least could move on & cd5 now and move all done so can just get on with it now! I have an hcg trigger that my friend (who is doing IVF) gave me so I am planning to take that this month and see if that helps produce a good egg out of what I have left!! lol


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh good luck with the trigger!

I've been doing OPKs but ran out of them today! I'm waiting for my CB ones as I'm going to be in their trial. But I'm temping so hopefully that will tell me if I've Oed.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Fezzles :thumbup: it's only a low dose 5000 pregnyl (most women take 10000 I think) but wanted to take it along with the soy to capitalise on any extra eggies! I only need one good one!!!!! BUt seems quite hard to get one after 3 chemicals - I'm probably just too old now lol. I will probably give the soy a rest after this month and give my body a break as I don't think you're supposed to take it for more than 3 months anyway!?

I contacted CB about the trial and got a text saying they were going to ring me and then they never did - have since switched from an Irish mobile to an UK number so that kindof went out the window! I think you have to send them urine samples every day is that correct hun?


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't got my pack yet, but I don't think you have to send them every day- I think you have to do them every day and keep the pee in the fridge and then send them, maybe every week? I haven't told OH about pee in the fridge yet!


----------



## Sunshine14

I haven't told OH about pee in the fridge yet![/QUOTE]

Haha he's going to love you when you tell him!!

Let me know how you do tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Fezzle

Overall things went well with the new Dr- she's started the referral process! I need to have my tests all done again as they haven't been done within the last 3 months. I'm curious to see if the Metformin and iron pills have helped though. I'm getting a Day 21 test on Monday to see if I've ovulated, then a Day 3 test the following week- unless it's late in which case I might have to wait until the following month because I'm away for a week in early July. OH needs to get blood tests and a SA now too. So things are underway!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Overall things went well with the new Dr- she's started the referral process! I need to have my tests all done again as they haven't been done within the last 3 months. I'm curious to see if the Metformin and iron pills have helped though. I'm getting a Day 21 test on Monday to see if I've ovulated, then a Day 3 test the following week- unless it's late in which case I might have to wait until the following month because I'm away for a week in early July. OH needs to get blood tests and a SA now too. So things are underway!

:happydance: delighted for you Fezzles! At least she is taking you seriously and sounds like she is being v thorough testing everything again. You will feel so much more positive with an action plan and a doctor on your side to be able to discuss things with! That is great they will test your OH too :hugs: v happy for you hun xx

Afm - finished last dose of soy last night & started cheapie OPK's today that I got off the internet to see when I should take the trigger - bloody hate injections so it's going to be fun injecting that in - prob have to get OH to do it :nope:


----------



## Fezzle

I've felt fairly relaxed about TTC since I started going to this GP practice knowing that they are doing the right tests. 

Good luck with the injection! I don't mind injections- but I've never had to give myself one!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Fezzles how are you babe? That's fab your new GP is great - sounds so promising for your bfp xx fingers xd for you hun :hugs: What cd are you at now babe?

Well I did it eeek! Wednesday was cd10 & I got increasingly darker opk's til Weds night bout 10pm got almost positive & (knowing it was my 4 year olds birthday Thursday & I would have no time on Thursday!) I said wtf will do it - so Weds bout 11pm stood injecting myself eek!! ........... & u know what it was absolutly fine - easy peasy after all that worry!! Woke up this am and did opk just to make sure it worked and was dark and have had O pains all day on and off. Reckon O will be cd12 (later today) will see what happens anyway -- may just give me that one healthy baba fingers xd!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumblepants

Have you noticed any side effects? Im 42 and think im perimenopausal( i think) thought it might help


----------



## Fezzle

I never noticed side effects specifically from the soy- but I was taking other medicine at the same time that I think were the cause of side effects (nausea from Metformin mostly).

Sounds like you got the timing right, Sunshine! Fx! I'm on CD18. I have a blood test on Monday to see if I've ovulated.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Bumblepants I had some hot flashes the first month (but if u take it before bed you sleep through them) and just generally a bit of a blah feeling whilst taking it. I'm going to have a break now for couple of months to let my body go au natural again.

Fezzles how exciting let me know test results & if you did O hun x that would be soo so cool if the soy had kick started ur whole O wouldn't it hun! I'm still waiting to pop an egg or two here - feeling quiet swollen in ovaries - will bd tonight just to make sure all bases covered them I'm in the 2ww with you!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Fezzles how you doing? Did you get our bloods done to see if you O'd hun? What cd are you now hun? Any news? Hope you are well x

Afm - v early days but I tested the trigger out by 7dpo and then got a v v faint line on 11dpo! Been POAS constantly since then hoping it would get darker and tonight I got a nice dark line so hoping I have a sticky BFP!! I know it could end in a fourth chemical but I feel a bit more optomistic about this one as have been taking all the supplements, etc for 3 months and I'm hoping the soy / trigger combination caused extra eggs and one of them was a sticky one!!!!!! Fingers xd.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh how exciting! I hope the line keeps getting darker!

I was so annoyed- I called for my test results and they said the lab made some sort of error and didn't do the progesterone test! They did the others so at least that's done for the referral. I had to take a test not knowing if I ovulated or not and it was negative- since then I've been away working at a residential school for the OU and just got home today. AF showed up while I was there! I'm skipping soy again this cycle because I'm having more blood tests on Monday for estrogen, LH, testosterone, etc and don't want it to affect them.


----------



## Fezzle

Good news- all my Day 3 tests came back normal! Last time my LH and testosterone were high so that was why my Dr said I might have PCOS and put me on Metformin. Also, my ferritin (iron) was low last time and now that's normal too! I've been having regular, real periods since I started taking the metformin and iron pills, so I hope that means my hormones are sorted out now and I'm ovulating. I guess I'll find out with my Day 21 test this cycle. OH has his SA tomorrow so if that all comes back ok, I think we have a good shot each cycle now! But- I'll still take the referral!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Good news- all my Day 3 tests came back normal! Last time my LH and testosterone were high so that was why my Dr said I might have PCOS and put me on Metformin. Also, my ferritin (iron) was low last time and now that's normal too! I've been having regular, real periods since I started taking the metformin and iron pills, so I hope that means my hormones are sorted out now and I'm ovulating. I guess I'll find out with my Day 21 test this cycle. OH has his SA tomorrow so if that all comes back ok, I think we have a good shot each cycle now! But- I'll still take the referral!

That is great news Fezzles!! Sounds like the soy kicked started your system and eveyrthing is starting to work perfectly for you - deighted for you hun. It only takes one sperm and one egg so if you are O and BD at the right time it should only be a matter of time for you hun! When do you have your cd21 test? Is that to check and see if you O'd? How did your OH SA go did you get the results yet?

Afm - 5 weeks tomorrow - v early days but hoping this one is a sticky bean x have a scan on 28 at 6 weeks to check and see if there is a feta pole so will see how that goes!


----------



## Fezzle

Very exciting- I'm glad things are still going well with this pregnancy for you! How are you adjusting to your new home and London? It looks like we might be moving next week- I hope so! (Just a few miles away but to our own house instead of rented!)

My Day 21 test is on the 30th- just for progesterone to see if I ovulated. I'm on CD11 today- still not much CM though, and I've been taking FertileCM! But, hopefully I'll ovulate at the end of this week or over next weekend. My OH did his SA at home on Friday morning and I brought in the pot- we should have the results on Wed.!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Very exciting- I'm glad things are still going well with this pregnancy for you! How are you adjusting to your new home and London? It looks like we might be moving next week- I hope so! (Just a few miles away but to our own house instead of rented!)
> 
> My Day 21 test is on the 30th- just for progesterone to see if I ovulated. I'm on CD11 today- still not much CM though, and I've been taking FertileCM! But, hopefully I'll ovulate at the end of this week or over next weekend. My OH did his SA at home on Friday morning and I brought in the pot- we should have the results on Wed.!

Hey Fezzles good luck with the house move!!!! :hugs: I know how stressful it can be so hope it goes well for you hun x did you get the resuts back from SA yet? how did that go? Fingers xd for you hun that you O over next few days!! & fingers xd fro you for 30th hope that goes well - make sure to keep me posted xx

Afm - 6 weeks Monday!!!!!!!! Wow! Haven't reallly acknowledged it as keep expecting it to disappear so Monday will be key as if I see hb then I might dare to start hoping - but even then I think I won't really think its going to stick until 12 weeks if I get that far! Started a new job this week so that has been great cos its a fab interesting job but is also a geat distraction!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm so glad it's sticking so far! Not long until your scan! That's great that you have a new distracting job!

OH called for his results yesterday- all normal! :happydance: They're going to send him the actual results, but we're really relieved- one less thing to worry about! I haven't been taking my temps (I'm sure they'd all be high in this weather anyway!) or doing OPKs, but based on my CM and pains in my ovary area, I think I'm fertile right now, so we're just getting in what we can! Hopefully my test next week will show I've ovulated. It looks like we're all aiming for a move date of end of Aug.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> I'm so glad it's sticking so far! Not long until your scan! That's great that you have a new distracting job!
> 
> OH called for his results yesterday- all normal! :happydance: They're going to send him the actual results, but we're really relieved- one less thing to worry about! I haven't been taking my temps (I'm sure they'd all be high in this weather anyway!) or doing OPKs, but based on my CM and pains in my ovary area, I think I'm fertile right now, so we're just getting in what we can! Hopefully my test next week will show I've ovulated. It looks like we're all aiming for a move date of end of Aug.

Glad to hear the SA came back clear - that is a relief - now you know you just have to keep trying and it is really only a matter of time hun xx glad to hear you have a move date as well - moving is such a nightmare you will be happy once it is all done and you are settled xx

afm had scan - she saw a gestational sac, a yolk sac and a small mass with what she said was a flicker! She showed me the flicker but said she couldn't confirm the viability of the pregnancy because their protocl means the baby has to measure 6mm and have a HB!!!! She booked me in for a scan next Monday and said she would expect to see growth of 1mm a day by then!! On the form she wrote 'An early intrauterine pregnancy is seen on todays scan, consistent with a pregnancy of 5-6 weeks gestation. A re-scan is arranged in 1 week to assess viability and to date the pregnancy.' Am feeling happy cos at least I know there is a pregancy and the flicker sounds v promising but the next week is going to be hell waiting fr the scan!! Agh!!!!!!! Will just have to thrw myself into new job and try not to think about it too much - yeah right!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

That's amazing- sounds like everything is going as expected so far! I hope time seems to move quickly until the rescan!

I think I ovulated over the weekend, and we gave it our best effort to get sperm up there! We're going to try it once more later today to be safe. But, my cervix is firmer now, and I have much less CM. My Day 21 test is tomorrow morning- hopefully if I did ovulate the progesterone has risen enough to show it.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> That's amazing- sounds like everything is going as expected so far! I hope time seems to move quickly until the rescan!
> 
> I think I ovulated over the weekend, and we gave it our best effort to get sperm up there! We're going to try it once more later today to be safe. But, my cervix is firmer now, and I have much less CM. My Day 21 test is tomorrow morning- hopefully if I did ovulate the progesterone has risen enough to show it.

Hey Fezzle how did you get on with your day21 test? Did you get the results back yet? Hope it went well x fingers xd for you hun xx

Afm time is dragging - I'm busy at new job so distracted but it's going slow hun! I suppose its only 3 more days (sigh) I have loads of cheapie OPK's left over so I keep POAS on them to check my levels are still high - my OH thinks I'm insane!! Lol


----------



## Fezzle

lol I don't know if all the testing would freak me out, or the not knowing anything would be worse!

They took the Day 21 blood and the woman said that there had been some issues with the fertility blood work in the lab, but she thinks it's all sorted now, so hopefully they'll run it this time! I think I might have ovulated later than Day 14- like CD17- though, so not sure how that will affect the test. I have an appointment with my GP on Friday next week so I'm going to test that morning if AF doesn't show up and then she what she says about about all the tests and the referral.


----------



## Sunshine14

Looks like next week will be a big week for both of us then! Fingers xd u don't need that referral x


----------



## Fezzle

That would be awesome! My GP said that in her experience, she's had a lot of couples conceive while going through the referral process. I'm feeling more optimistic since OH's SA was good, and my latest Day 3 tests were good. If we don't get lucky this cycle, I'm hoping that the most we might need is some Clomid.


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi. I turned 35 in April and am desperately trying to conceive a second child. Almost 18 months so far and after 2 early losses, I am willing to try anything. I want to take soy isoflavones from next cycle. For those who have used it, can you please tell me what dosage did you take and what cd do you take it on? I have a 26 day cycle. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Fezzle

I've only tried it two cycles- both times I took it on CD3-7, sort of like you would with Clomid. I think I took 165mg? 

Good luck! Is your cycle pretty regular? Is your LP long enough?


----------



## Nikki1979

Yeah my cycle is pretty regular 25/26 days and LP is usually 12/13 days


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck- I hope the soy gives things a boost for you!


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> That would be awesome! My GP said that in her experience, she's had a lot of couples conceive while going through the referral process. I'm feeling more optimistic since OH's SA was good, and my latest Day 3 tests were good. If we don't get lucky this cycle, I'm hoping that the most we might need is some Clomid.

fingers xd that happens to you hun xx sounds like everything is lined up perfectly for you now and I think it really helps to stay positive and kindof try to not get obsessed with it xx clomid sounds like a good plan although i have read it thins your lining after a while so you should research that if you do get prescribed it xxxx make sure to let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Nikki1979 said:


> Hi. I turned 35 in April and am desperately trying to conceive a second child. Almost 18 months so far and after 2 early losses, I am willing to try anything. I want to take soy isoflavones from next cycle. For those who have used it, can you please tell me what dosage did you take and what cd do you take it on? I have a 26 day cycle. Thank you so much in advance.

Hi Nikki welcome to the thread :thumbup: I took soy for three cycles in total. After fully researching it I decided to go in at a higher dose as I didn't want to waste time (Im heading for 43) and then I staggered it over the days getting higher towards the end as that is supposed to help it work. Like Fezzles I took it cd3-7 and I O'd later than usual the first month by a few days (CD15) did get pregnant but ended in a chemical. The next month I took it over longer days to try to delay O as my OH was away from me but that cycle was anovultary (I have had 3 chemicals since December 2013 and I seem to not O after each chemical!). I only intended taking Soy for 3 cycles in total and this last cycle I took soy and also did a trigger of 5000 Pregnyl, as I had read that on average a woman of 42+ will release 3.3 eggs with a trigger and I did it in the hope that after all the chemicals one good egg would stick. Fell pregnant and had 6 week scan last Monday where the tech saw gest sac, yolk sac and a flicker where the hb should be - I go back this Monday for them to 'assess pegnancy viability and date the pregnancy'!!!!! Eek time is soooooo dragging .......
I would say as long as you have no thyroid conditions and you research it fully and are comfortable taking it it can be worth a shot for a few cycles - hope this helps!
..... I do have my diaries where I recorded the dose I took each cycle if you want me to dig those out if that would help you x


----------



## Nikki1979

Fezzle - Thank you so much. I hope you get a BFP soon. 

Sunshine14 - Congrats on your pregnancy. I pray and hope that this is your rainbow baby after 3 chemicals. Good luck with your scan on your Monday but I know everything will be okay. I bet you are dying to see your bubba. 

Unfortunately I do have a thyroid condition which was diagnosed after my second loss. I am on thyroxine and now after 6 weeks of taking medications my TSH is 1.27. I had no idea that we couldn't take soy when thyroid conditions. Thanks for the information. I guess I just have to keep trying and hopefully it will be happen for me.


----------



## TJMYANGEL

sunshine14 im so happy that things are going ok for you xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks TJ for your kind wishes x

Nickki glad to be of help to u re soy.

Fezzles hope you are doing ok hun.

Afm - not good news today fetal pole grew from 5mm to 5.9mm whereas it should grow 1mm a day and no hb. They diagnosed missed mc and I opted to mc naturally. I know I am blessed and so so lucky to have my LO's already but feeling v sad today : (


----------



## Fezzle

Oh I'm so sad to hear your news! :hugs: I hope the mc isn't too bad. Are they going to look into why? 

I got a result for my Day 21 test today- "satisfactory- fine". I am not sure what that means and neither did the woman on the phone. She's going to ask the Dr for more info but I have an appointment with my GP on Fri anyway as that was the last test we need for the referral.


----------



## Sunshine14

Fezzle said:


> Oh I'm so sad to hear your news! :hugs: I hope the mc isn't too bad. Are they going to look into why?
> 
> I got a result for my Day 21 test today- "satisfactory- fine". I am not sure what that means and neither did the woman on the phone. She's going to ask the Dr for more info but I have an appointment with my GP on Fri anyway as that was the last test we need for the referral.

Hey Fezzles thanks for your kind words x still waiting for mc can take a few weeks to happen naturally - great!! They won't look into it doctor said its chromosomal! Just one of those things really 50% of pregnancies result in mc at my age .........

How did your appt go with GP? That is good your day 21 test was good x


----------



## Fezzle

Ugh- it turns out it wasn't good! The Dr who looked at my results clearly didn't know what the purpose of it was because I ended up calling back and talking to him and he said it was a good level for the follicular phase (so I hadn't ovulated yet!). I did think I ovulated late, like CD17-18, so the level might have still been low on CD21 when I had the test, but now it's CD33 and still no AF. I took a test on Friday and BFN, so now I'm just waiting for my referral. Because OH goes to a different GP, his GP needs to also fill out a referral form for him and his appointment isn't until Fri- then it'll get sent to BCRM and hopefully they'll approve it all. One of the criteria is to have tried for 2 years and we've only been trying for just over a year, but it also says that you can get referred early if you have a known medical problem so we're hoping my lack of ovulation will be good enough for that.


----------

